# Fancy/Show pigeon auction site



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

The World of Wings Pigeon Center in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma has a new fancy/show pigeon auction site. Check it out!


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

*Racing Pigeon auction sites*

There are three popular racing pigeon auction sites check them out:

Pigeon Auction run by the World of Wings Pigeon center.

iPigeon owned and run by Fred Smeltzer.

Pigeons4Sale run and owned by Mary Bajor. 

Enjoy!


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

I wish there was an auction site with the flow that eggbid used to have! It was amazing how many breeds you came across on there.


----------



## Tiplets (Aug 24, 2011)

Slobberknocker is about the only decent one out there!

http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/auction/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Lavender Hill Lofts said:


> There are three popular racing pigeon auction sites check them out:
> 
> Pigeon Auction run by the World of Wings Pigeon center.
> 
> ...


 Pigeons4Sale.com
1774 Dividend Drive
Columbus, OH 43228
US

Domain name: PIGEONS4SALE.COM


Administrative Contact:
Name, Witheld [email protected]
1774 Dividend Drive
Columbus, OH 43228
US
+1.7601111111
Technical Contact:
Name, Witheld [email protected]
1774 Dividend Drive
Columbus, OH 43228
US
+1.7601111111


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

http://pigeonauctions.com/fancy/index.cfm


----------

